# 2018-2019 Transfers



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like it’s time to get this thread going. The first rumor up to the plate is Caleb Ewan will reportedly leave Mitchellton Scott to replace Greipel at Lotto Soudal. 

Caleb Ewan reportedly set to move to Lotto-Soudal as replacement for AndrÃ© Greipel - Cycling Weekly


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Add Betancur possibly leaving Movistar BEFORE the end of the season.

Also there are the rumors that Quintana will leave at the end of the season as well.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Add Betancur possibly leaving Movistar BEFORE the end of the season.
> 
> Also there are the rumors that Quintana will leave at the end of the season as well.


Interesting. It sounds like Landa may be looking for a way out as well. 

CyclingPub.com - 'Mikel Landa regrets move to Movistar'

I really never understood why he elected to go to a team with clear GC and Classics leaders when he was leaving Sky due to the same problem bothering him.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> Interesting. It sounds like Landa may be looking for a way out as well.
> 
> CyclingPub.com - 'Mikel Landa regrets move to Movistar'
> 
> I really never understood why he elected to go to a team with clear GC and Classics leaders when he was leaving Sky due to the same problem bothering him.


Ditto. Always struck me as an odd move on all fronts.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

According to my friends in Spain the rumors about Landa are coming from a publication that likes to stir things and isn't very reliable. All the reports they are hearing and things he's actually saying are showing the opposite and that he's glad he went there. Landa is one that will say what he's thinking. He also just did a radio interview where he sounds happy to be at Movistar. One other point is that Quintana has fallen out of favor with the management at Movistar.

From comments Landa made at the Ardennes, it seems the biggest reason Landa went to Movistar was a combination of wanting to race for a Spanish team again along with wanting to race with Valverde. He said during the Ardennes and racing with Valverde that he learned he still has a lot to learn and wants to continue racing with Valverde for awhile to learn what he can.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rohan Dennis and Phil Bauhaus to Bahrain Merida

Rohan Dennis 90 per cent set on move to Bahrain-Merida | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Updates on pretty much everything:

Transfer rumours: Which WorldTour riders could be on the move in 2019? - Cycling Weekly


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Porte to Trek in the works:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tra...orte-edges-closer-to-trek-segafredo-contract/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wout Van Aert possibly headed to Bahrain Merida:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bahrain-merida-lead-the-hunt-to-sign-van-aert/


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

What's up with this? 

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">"Dear," <a href="https://t.co/fEOg5EeQJQ">pic.twitter.com/fEOg5EeQJQ</a></p>— You've Been Froomed 🚳 (@YBFroomed) <a href="https://twitter.com/YBFroomed/status/1020999728123826177?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw">July 22, 2018</a></blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Greipel transferring, quitting or something else??


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

love4himies said:


> What's up with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

PBL450 said:


> They offered him like 1/3 of his current salary.
> 
> 
> 
> <iframe id="rufous-sandbox" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="true" allowfullscreen="true" title="Twitter analytics iframe" style="position: absolute; visibility: hidden; display: none; width: 0px; height: 0px; padding: 0px; border: none;"></iframe>


Oh, that's an insult. Hopefully he'll find another team quickly.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

love4himies said:


> Oh, that's an insult. Hopefully he'll find another team quickly.


I hear Dimension Data needs a sprinter.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They reportedly signed Caleb Ewan a few weeks ago. Greipel should definitely find another ride relatively easily, but he won’t be offered the kind of money he used to make. That generation of sprinters are now second tier it looks like.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> They reportedly signed Caleb Ewan a few weeks ago. Greipel should definitely find another ride relatively easily, but he won’t be offered the kind of money he used to make. That generation of sprinters are now second tier it looks like.


Greipel and Cav look cooked. Kittle, I’m not so sure. The team change is playing into his performance but he’s kind of a head case... You remember, he got left home a few years ago at QS for vaguely reported illness. DS at Katusha is reportedly complaining about him. He’s saying he’s disinterested and everything has to break exactly perfectly for him to participate... He’s even saying he’s on his phone during team meetings and that his team mates don’t have respect for him.


----------



## coldash (May 7, 2012)

I can’t see Cavendish going on for much longer. He is a sprinter and that is that. He doesn’t appear to be able to mix it with the new elite. Greipel, who has been around for longer, is surprisingly good on some of the hilly northern classics and maybe could look more in that direction. Kittle seems to be fragile mentally. With the 8 man teams in GTs, the days of towing around a dedicated sprinter might be coming to an end, in GTs at least, especially if the current TdF course characteristics of having successive difficult climbs with a tight time cut becomes more common.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Agree with you both. Kittel is a diva, plain and simple. The game has changed and left these guys behind to some extent. Greipel definitely has the most value out all of them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sagan, Gaviria, Ewan, Groenewegen, etc. are the future.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dimension Data signs Valgren. This has to be one of the best moves they have made in a while. They reportedly almost lost their sponsor this season, so I kind of expect them to flip their roster in a major way this offseason. I suspect Cav and his lead out train could be casualties. Getting rid of them could free up quite a bit of money to chase young talent with. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/dimension-data-confirm-valgren-signing/

Teuns also signs with Bahrain Merida. Rohan Dennis expected to join them as well. They could have a really strong team next year. 

Teuns inks two-year deal with Bahrain-Merida | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar announced today they have signed Marc Soler though the 2021 season. Actually this means Soler is the only rider on their roster signed past the 2019 season (although Valverde will have a new contract as long as he wants one).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Movistar announced today they have signed Marc Soler though the 2021 season. Actually this means Soler is the only rider on their roster signed past the 2019 season (although Valverde will have a new contract as long as he wants one).


Soler is definitely talented and a potential future star. I could see him, Mas, Jungles, and Martinez from EF, being really strong in a few years time. 

Right now, I have Bahrain Merida as the sport’s first legitimate threat to Sky’s grand tour dominance if the guys they are rumored to be getting join them, they keep the Izagirre brothers and Mohoric and get Nibali healthy. That’s a deep lineup with Teuns and Rohan Dennis added to Colbrelli, Nibali and everyone else they have. Dumoulin is supper strong, but doesn’t have the foot soldiers to seriously put Sky on their heels. Nibali could finally have that if this plays out the right way.

They also added Caruso and Bauhaus:

Caruso signs for Bahrain Merida, Teuns linked to team | Cyclingnews.com

Former cyclocross world champ, Van Aert is rumored to be their Classics target once his current contract expires. If he goes with them instead of Lotto NL Jumbo, this team could be outstanding. If not, they will still need a Classics captain after missing out on both Van Aert and Van Avermaet. 

Bahrain-Merida lead the hunt to sign Van Aert | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Van Aert actually heading to Lotto NL Jumbo on a three year deal. Boo! 

Van Aert agrees three-year WorldTour contract with LottoNL-Jumbo | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The story of how Ewan ended up heading to Lotto Soudal and how Greipel ended up heading out the door. Interesting read. 

Transfer mechanics: Andre Greipel, Lotto Soudal and the end of the road | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Tejay VG to EF Pro Cycling. Seems like a good fit on multiple levels. I still would love to see him have at least one more great year. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-garderen-signs-for-ef-education-first-drapac/


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Tejay VG to EF Pro Cycling. Seems like a good fit on multiple levels. I still would love to see him have at least one more great year.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-garderen-signs-for-ef-education-first-drapac/


He would be an amazing super-domestique if he'd only embrace it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wetworks said:


> He would be an amazing super-domestique if he'd only embrace it.


I agree. He’s also a really solid one week stage racer (multiple GC wins and podiums) and has had his moments in grand tours, but seems to fare better as a stage hunter there. People sometimes miss this, but he has a pretty strong palmares overall. He has only really struggled as a protected grand tour leader.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

EF Education First Pro Cycling isn’t in bad shape on the GC & stage race front either. The combination of Uran (when healthy), Woods, TVG, and Martinez is nothing to sniff at. They also got Bettiol back. He should serve as a good helper if he can get back on track. They still have Sep Vanmarcke for the Classics and added James Whelan too. I am excited to see what they can do.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I like Tejay to EF/Slipsteam. He's needed a change of scenery for awhile and I think this can be a good fit. 
I agree that Tejay is a very good stage hunter and does well when he's not trying to be a GT GC rider. He's had some success in one week races.
Also add Phinney to the classics riders as after this season it appears he's fully healthy again and able to do well in those races again.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Lotto Soudal finally announces the worst kept secret in professional cycling.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/caleb-ewan-signs-for-lotto-soudal/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

CCC/BMC going after G. Thomas as a GC leader. That’s gansta! You don’t know unless you try. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ccc-confirm-contract-offer-to-geraint-thomas-for-2019/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The Bauhaus signing has been officially announced. They added an experienced leadout man for good measure, which is a big loss for Ewan and Lotto Soudal. It sounds like the Rohan Dennis signing should be announced any day, but I wonder whether the new BMC/CCC partnership is trying to lure him back there now that they are stable and clearly looking for GC and stage racing talent.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bauhaus-and-sieberg-join-forces-at-bahrain-merida-for-2019/


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

KoroninK said:


> I like Tejay to EF/Slipsteam. He's needed a change of scenery for awhile and I think this can be a good fit.
> I agree that Tejay is a very good stage hunter and does well when he's not trying to be a GT GC rider. He's had some success in one week races.


I like TVG too, but he's never shown to be a good stage hunter other than some ITTs and his Giro stage win. Usually after he is out of the GC and in a break, he always seems to fade off.
I hope he has a major rejuvenation at EF!


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Not yet official, but it appears Jurgen Roelandts to Movistar is likely.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Not yet official, but it appears Jurgen Roelandts to Movistar is likely.


Wow, I hadn't heard anything about that one, but given the reported Lotto Soudal fallout, I am not surprised.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dennis signing has been confirmed.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/bahrain-merida-confirm-signing-of-rohan-dennis/

Also, Kung is headed to FDJ and Rolland to Vital Concepts


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Verona to Movistar to support their three GC leaders and Debusschere to Katusha where he will focus more on the Classics instead of sprints. Both are quality signings. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/verona-joins-movistar-for-2019-news-shorts/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Movistar confirmed they have signed Verona today. 

If Katusha can figure out how to do anything Debusschere should have a chance in the classics.

I didn't post a link or the Jurgen Roelandts rumor because the only place it's being reported right now is maybe Belgium media (or at least one of those languages that I not only can't read, but can't differentiate either. Sorry for lack of knowledge of those languages).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I am still kind of blown away by Bahrain Merida’s potential lineup:

Nibali- GC
Dennis- GC/TT/SD
Teuns- TT/SD/GC (1 wk races)
Caruso- TT/GC/SD
Igazirre- stage hunter
Igazirre- stage hunter
Bauhaus- Sprints (flat)
Colbrelli- Classics/sprints (hilly)
Mohoric- stage hunter/GC/SD 
+ a couple of young developmental guys with potential and handful of pure domestiques and leadout men. 

They have had an impressive offseason to say the least. Excited to see them get after it.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Bahrain-Merida have put together a very impressive team and apparently their yearly budget is right about the average for most WT teams.

Interesting comments from Verona about signing with Movistar in an interview. He said that until Movistar called he was very likely staying where he was at. He said his reasons for joining Movistar are two basics reasons, one it was time to go home as even if you learn English very well you still miss a lot and the culture is very different and it was time to just go back to a Spanish team. He said the 2nd big reason was that had an opportunity to race with Contador a couple years ago and didn't take and basically regrets that decision. There was no way he was going to miss an opportunity to race with Valverde. He said he might have a chance to join Movistar at a later date, but that there is a possibility that in those 4 years Valverde may not still be racing and might actually retire. He could not pass up the opportunity to race with and learn from Valverde esp after missing that opporunity with Contador. He said anyone who is my age or younger have grown up with them and they are our heroes, you have to take the opportunity to race with your heroes if given the chance before it's too late.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> Bahrain-Merida have put together a very impressive team and apparently their yearly budget is right about the average for most WT teams.
> 
> Interesting comments from Verona about signing with Movistar in an interview. He said that until Movistar called he was very likely staying where he was at. He said his reasons for joining Movistar are two basics reasons, one it was time to go home as even if you learn English very well you still miss a lot and the culture is very different and it was time to just go back to a Spanish team. He said the 2nd big reason was that had an opportunity to race with Contador a couple years ago and didn't take and basically regrets that decision. There was no way he was going to miss an opportunity to race with Valverde. He said he might have a chance to join Movistar at a later date, but that there is a possibility that in those 4 years Valverde may not still be racing and might actually retire. He could not pass up the opportunity to race with and learn from Valverde esp after missing that opporunity with Contador. He said anyone who is my age or younger have grown up with them and they are our heroes, you have to take the opportunity to race with your heroes if given the chance before it's too late.


I definitely get where he is coming from. He's a Spaniard and it's an opportunity to race for the hometown team with people he knows and admires. Nothing wrong with that. I think Tejay has similar motivations. EF Pro Cycling HQ is literally in his backyard. I hope things go well for both of them.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I definitely get where he is coming from. He's a Spaniard and it's an opportunity to race for the hometown team with people he knows and admires. Nothing wrong with that. I think Tejay has similar motivations. EF Pro Cycling HQ is literally in his backyard. I hope things go well for both of them.


Hadn't thought it about it, but I think you're right about at least some of Tejay's motivation for going to EF. It makes sense to want to race for your "home" team. 
Last year Landa made a similar comment about going to Movistar because he wanted to go home to race. Somewhere along the line said something about wanting to race with Valverde because Valverde is one of his heroes. 
With EF they've actually done some promoting as being the "American" team. I think some of that is also just trying to increase the US fan base. Who knows maybe getting Tejay will help a bit with their marketing.
I agree, there's nothing wrong with wanting to race for your home team. I also hope the moves work for both of them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Kreuziger to Dimension Data. Don’t look now, but Dimension Data is actually building a competitive team (at least for the Ardennes). To be honest, at this moment, Kreuziger is probably their best GC option as well. He could probably compete at a decent level if protected. They need more though. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmXxosZHSks/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1ecu6u6kbgcac


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Expect more Dimension Data signings in coming days apparently:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/kreuziger-signs-with-dimension-data-for-2019/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Tony Martin to Lotto NL Jumbo. They could be really strong as well. The pieces are there. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/tony-martin-heading-lottonl-jumbo-2019-391265


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Terpstra leaving Quickstep to go to Direct Energy and the Izagirre brothers are leaving Bahrain Merida possibly for UAE Emirates. I really didn’t see either of these moves coming, but I guess they make sense given the sponsorship issues at Quickstep and all of the additions at BM. This means BM won’t have as much depth as I expected next year though. They still had a strong offseason, but losing these two will hurt a bit. I also think Terpstra is significant loss for QS if they exist next season. They have young guys developing and experienced cobbled racers like Gilbert and Stybar, but Terpstra could close the deal in a variety of one day races and guys like that are tough to replace.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't see the Izagirre brothers headed to UAE. Although there was talking they may leave BM. There were are rumors they would like to return to Movistar, but won't go back as long as Quintana is there.

Agreed that Dimension Data is putting together an interesting team. Quickstep does need some sponsorship help, although it does sound like they will be there next year one way or another.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> I didn't see the Izagirre brothers headed to UAE. Although there was talking they may leave BM. There were are rumors they would like to return to Movistar, but won't go back as long as Quintana is there.
> 
> Agreed that Dimension Data is putting together an interesting team. Quickstep does need some sponsorship help, although it does sound like they will be there next year one way or another.


Here’s the info on the Igazirre brothers:

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...-market-value-says-bahrain-merida-boss-391447


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Igazirre brothers to Astana and Colombian climber Sosa to Trek Segafredo.

Sosa to step up to WorldTour with Trek-Segafredo | Cyclingnews.com

Izagirre brothers sign for Astana | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Also Movistar announced that Amador, Erviti, and Bennati have resigned. 

With Bennati, Erviti, Sutterlan, and their new signing of Roelandts they have the starting point of a cobbled team. So either they finally decided they might want to a team actually capable to finishing in the top 50 of the cobbled races or they are going to let Valverde race some cobbled races (maybe, finally, hopefully Flanders) next year?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Astana is also attempting to bring Landa back for next season. Not sure how they are going to pull that off given that Movistar just signed him, but ok....

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...girre-brothers-target-mikel-landa-2019-392263


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> Astana is also attempting to bring Landa back for next season. Not sure how they are going to pull that off given that Movistar just signed him, but ok....
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...girre-brothers-target-mikel-landa-2019-392263


For one they'd have to buy out his contract as he's under contract with Movistar through next year and has told the Spanish media that overall he's happy at Movistar as long as he doesn't have to deal with Quintana. They do not get along at all. On the other hand, he loves racing with Valverde and said he gets along great with Valverde and has no problem at all with working for Valverde.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

What's the issue with Quintana? Is he just the pissy douche he looks like on the bike, or is there more to it?


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

rufus said:


> What's the issue with Quintana? Is he just the pissy douche he looks like on the bike, or is there more to it?


Several riders who have left have said they'll never race with him again. He's had to be told to thank his teammates. At Catalonia he was supposed to work for Valverde and had to be told on the radio a couple of times that he was there to work for Valverde. You could tell he wasn't happy. He has issues accepting that Valverde is the team leader until he retires and that he's only a race leader. Then you have the issue that Quintana can't figure out how to peak for a GT anymore. Also, IMO, he has definitely hit his ceiling and has very likely started a decline. He is not the best climber in the peloton anymore and still isn't a very good time trialist.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

So, pissy douche, got it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

CCC keeps growing and bike manufacturers are playing a game of musical chairs. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vos-to-lead-new-ccc-womens-worldtour-team/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The NoGo Tour paid some dividends. Larry Warbasse signed with AG2R on a 1 year deal. 

CyclingPub.com - Larry Warbasse becomes the first American to ride for AG2R La Mondiale


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Cavendish possibly headed to Bahrain-Merida. Nizzolo to Dimension Data.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cou...rain-merida-edge-mark-cavendish-towards-team/


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Igor Anton announced his retirement. (I guess that fits in this thread).


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw the Igor announcement. It was cool to see the the peloton show him some love during the last Vuelta stage as well. Hayman apparently announced his retirement as well. 

Today, Van Aert has terminated his current contract. I am guessing he will immediately sign and start riding for Lotto NL Jumbo if the rumors are right. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/van-aert-terminates-contract-with-verandas-willems-crelan/


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a transfer, but a nice signing. Trek is putting together a team! And maybe this is another kid for the future of GC racing?? Who knows. He’s damn lean at 5’9” and 128. 

Ciccone signs two-year deal with Trek-Segafredo | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

PBL450 said:


> Not a transfer, but a nice signing. Trek is putting together a team! And maybe this is another kid for the future of GC racing?? Who knows. He’s damn lean at 5’9” and 128.
> 
> Ciccone signs two-year deal with Trek-Segafredo | Cyclingnews.com


It looks like a quality signing for sure. Unfortunately for them, they might be losing their other big young signing the same day. That whole situation seems shady. Hopefully he still ends up at Trek. 

Despite Trek announcing Sosa, talented Colombian still on the market | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

Victor de la Parte signed with BMC/CCC whatever their name is going to be.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The Wout van Aert saga gets uglier.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/verandas-willems-crelan-file-lawsuit-against-wout-van-aert/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Nizzolo signing confirmed by Dimension Data. Cavendish likely on his way out. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/nizzolo-signs-for-dimension-data/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Sagan extends with Bora Hansgrohe
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/peter-sagan-set-to-stay-with-bora-hansgrohe-until-2021/

Quickstep signs super talented Remco Evenepoel 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/remco-evenepoel-dont-call-me-the-next-eddy-merckx/

EF Pro Cycling signs Ecudorian all arounder Caicedo
https://www.efprocycling.com/jonathan-caicedo-joins-pinkargyle-in-2019/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

So the team that already has Alaphilippe, Mas, Gaviria, and Jungles has added Remco Evenepoel. So is Quickstep finally becoming more than a Classics team? They now have some legitimate stage racing talent and Remco has stated emphatically that his goal is to eventually win a grand tour.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gaviria moving to UAE Emirates in a suprise mid contract move. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gaviria-set-to-transfer-from-quick-step-floors-to-uae-team-emirates/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Apparently, Enric Mas may be released early as well as Quickstep attempts to address financial issues. The competition for his signature should be intense after his Vuelta performance. 

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...p-floors-team-continues-search-sponsor-396467


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I didn't expect Gaviria to switch teams.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

KoroninK said:


> I didn't expect Gaviria to switch teams.


Me either. I don’t think he planned on doing so. I think Quickstep is having financial issues and has to let some guys go as a result. They have Viviani and a few young sprinters though. I am kind of sad for Gaviria. He seemed to really love being part of that team, but such is life.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

He did seem to like being there. I wouldn't be surprised if Mas may be the next one to go. They aren't set up as a GC team and he proved he is a GC rider and could possibly be the next Spanish star.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Inside the Ivan Sosa to Trek saga. What a mess....

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/transfer-mechanics-lifting-the-lid-on-the-ivan-sosa-saga/


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Gaviria may be staying at QS and Mas will not be heading to Astana as rumored. 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gav...clear-after-deceuninck-come-to-lefeveres-aid/


----------

